# This is not a joke either: Prayer by proxy



## BobVigneault (Apr 14, 2009)

Check it out, an opportunity to outsource your prayer life.

"Show God you're serious" by purchasing "The Complete Rosary Package" ($50 Value)


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 14, 2009)

Great


----------



## matt01 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are just meeting a market need. While it is disgusting, at least they appear to be honest...



> You may not fulfill your daily obligation to pray through this service, nevertheless, praising God is always encouraged and it certainly doesn't hurt to have this holy prayer voiced!





> *Are prayers blasphemous when voiced by a computer?*
> We recommend you contact your local clergy for a personal answer, however we think that Information Age Prayer is a new and exciting way to connect with God.
> 
> *Is it wrong to charge for prayers?*
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## ZackF (Apr 14, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Check it out, an opportunity to outsource your prayer life.
> 
> "Show God you're serious" by purchasing "The Complete Rosary Package" ($50 Value)



Don't everyone flip out. The price will go down. Most PC laptops were 1500-2000 ten years ago. In a few years the package should be down to $10 or so.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2009)

You mean to say that I dont have to call the 700 Club Prayer counselors anymore?




Sign me up.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 14, 2009)

unbelievable


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe TBN will send it to you for a $100/month seed pledge during their beg-a-thon


----------



## Berean (Apr 14, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> unbelievable



Sadly, _very_ believable these days. 

I suppose they take VISA and PayPal


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 14, 2009)

C'mon Bob, you're ripping yourself off. The real deal is to be had in this package: 



> The Lords Prayer, The Morning Prayer, 5 Get Well Prayers and Peace Prayer, only $19.95 each Month



Cain't beat that with a stick!


----------



## ExGentibus (Apr 15, 2009)

It is sad that "Protestant" is listed among those religions. I am not surprised to see such a service offered to Catholics or Muslims, but to Protestants... but then again, there are people regarded as Protestants who are more popish than most Roman Catholics.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 15, 2009)

> What we offer is a way you can tell God that you think of Him every day with our Information Age Prayer Services.



Yeah, because God is _so_ interested in what we think about Him.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 15, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Maybe TBN will send it to you for a $100/month seed pledge during their beg-a-thon




I'm actually surprised they hadn't already thought this up! Any way to suck money out of people. Maybe the efficacy of the prayers can be increased by running the speaker wires through a glass of Miracle Spring Water.


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 15, 2009)

Seems extraordinarily expensive. Setting up one's own PC to audibly read out prayers at a set time every day would not be especially difficult - they're charging for something you could do yourself for free.

They could combine this service with a Death Switch, so that when you die a computer somewhere automatically reads out the Last Rites and prays for your soul in Purgatory (or Hades, or whatever you happen to believe in.)


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Apr 15, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> They could combine this service with a Death Switch, so that when you die a computer somewhere automatically reads out the Last Rites and prays for your soul in Purgatory (or Hades, or whatever you happen to believe in.)



That reminds me of this:
You've Been Left Behind


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2009)

Next thing you know, we'll have computers in the pulpit preaching.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 15, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Next thing you know, we'll have computers in the pulpit preaching.



Sadly, I'm afraid you're right.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 15, 2009)

Does God listen to the prayers of computers?

Johann Tetzel never had it so good. A man ahead of his time! Think of your poor relatives suffering in purgatory! Your computer can help them out!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Does God listen to the prayers of computers?
> 
> Johann Tetzel never had it so good. A man ahead of his time! Think of your poor relatives suffering in purgatory! Your computer can help them out!



For every 100 emails you send advertising for the Vatican, you get 1 month off in purgatory! Or, send 10,000 and get out of jail free!


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow. . . but as others have pointed out, I guess it was a just a matter of time before something like this came along.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 15, 2009)

That is so dumb. 

Mankind is bloody stupid.  

-----Added 4/15/2009 at 08:44:17 EST-----

There are prayers to the deceased under the protestant section, which in a way isn't that weird now that I think about it. Anyone who uses a computer to pray for them probably _does think_ that praying for the dead will better their chances of "going to heaven."


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 15, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Next thing you know, we'll have computers in the pulpit preaching.



Load mine up with Spurgeon.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 15, 2009)

Josiah;



> You mean to say that I dont have to call the 700 Club Prayer counselors anymore?



I guess not...maybe they will give a get out of hell free card when someone make's the purchase???

They even have a name it and claim it prayer..for the unaffiliated group..



> An affirmation is where one repeats a short phrase many times over and it is claimed that the flow of good energy permeates ones subconscious Some examples from our affirmation text are "I am healthy and happy" and "My thoughts are under my control." Information Age Prayer will repeat the affirmations in this Text three times in a row each day for subscribers to this prayer.




as an aside..Lee Web, the gentleman sitting between the two women was fired from a local TV station for speaking at a Christian Coalition meeting years ago (he refused to allow his employer to tell him where he could and could not speak when he was off the clock, and what topics he could/could not talk about), one of the other Christian newscasters quit right after he was fired as well, because she too felt it was wrong for an employer to tell her where she as a citizen could and could not speak, they both felt their off the air time was their time, not their employers..

He was hired on at the 700 Club to do their news within a few weeks after that..


----------



## turmeric (Apr 15, 2009)

Wait, I _like_ this! Just think, if my computer keeps saying "I am healthy and virus-free." it might be cheaper than an anti-virus program!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 15, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> That reminds me of this:
> You've Been Left Behind



I've invested heavily into this. I think it's a good service. What's your point?


----------

